# are older versions of Photoshop available?



## mcoltezo (Mar 14, 2005)

I've been doing some Photoshop work on my old G4 but it may be giving up the ghost. I am using an early version of Photoshop and it's doing the job but if the G4 goes so does the software as it came on the unit when I bought it used. I'm considering my options with a limited budget. Are older versions available? I've seen reference to some and they appear free but I don't know if they are legit. I'll continue my researching but if anyone has any ideas or suggestions, that'd be great.

thanks!


----------



## mcoltezo (Mar 14, 2005)

Found a free version of Adobe CS2 on the Adobe website. This is a step up from what I was using....and that one was fine.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I am using an old version of CS3 that I have had for years with Yosemite. Works fine.


----------



## mcoltezo (Mar 14, 2005)

I have it up and running! Happy to have access to it, too. ...I just posted another question about working with it. Are they many Photoshop users on ehmac and do people generally ask questions here or are there better forums? I tried one but no one has responded to my question yet so I posted it here too.


----------

